# 32's ON THE BRUTE



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I got my 32's on today. I love em.









KAWI RULES


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks awesome man is that with just a 2in did they rub and do you have wheel spacers 

the wetter the better


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Good-gravy man...what a beast! Look'n good!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks good bud, gotta see some action shots of it doin some work now :flames:


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> Looks awesome man is that with just a 2in did they rub and do you have wheel spacers
> 
> the wetter the better


Yeah that's just a 2" lift on stock springs. I'm running 1.5" wheel spacers they rub just a little at full turn but I haven't heated the floorboards yet.

KAWI RULES


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow I have 1.5 spacers on mine to and mine rub too with the 30's o well yours looks awesome man totally different bike from a year ago 

the wetter the better


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I had 30-11-14 Backs and the rubbed about the same as the 32's

KAWI RULES


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------

